# March Preview



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's the schedule:


Wed 2 Toronto 
Fri 4 Chicago 
Sun 6 Utah 
Tue 8 New Jersey 
Wed 9 @ Phoenix 
Sat 12 Denver 
Mon 14 New Orleans 
Wed 16 Minnesota 
Fri 18 Charlotte 
Sun 20 @ Detroit 
Mon 21 @ New York 
Wed 23 @ Indiana 
Fri 25 Atlanta 
Sun 27 Houston 
Wed 30 Seattle 


- 11 home games
- 4 road games 
- 8 games against sub-500 teams
- 7 games against above 500 teams



Another pretty tough month. There's several big games on this schedule, including the 3rd and final regular season matchup with Phoenix, on the road against Detroit who's playing great basketball right now, @ New York playing against Malik for the first time in a long *** time, and then we finish the month off with home games against Houston and Seattle. The 3-game East road trip at the end of the month is going to be crucial. We're going to have to win 2 out of 3 if we want to remain with one of the best records. At this point, you can't afford to lose 3 games in a row or even 2 out of 3. That's going to be tough. Even though Indiana and Minnesota aren't as good as expected, this is still a tough month. We should be able to win 8 out of the first 9 games in the month, and then we should be able to finish off the last 7 games with 5 wins. It's not going to be easy to beat some of these teams, but I think we can do it.



I might get a little too happy with this prediction, but I'm going with a 12-3 record. 13-2 as the extreme high, and 10-5 as the low.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We had a subpar month for us last month, so I expect us to have a .800+ record this month. Timmy has finally started to play like the Timmy we know, and Parker is playing excellent as well. We need improved play from our bench, but I think that is well within what we can do. 

Wed 2 Toronto *Win* 
Fri 4 Chicago *Win*
Sun 6 Utah *Win*
Tue 8 New Jersey *Loss* 
Wed 9 @ Phoenix *Win*
Sat 12 Denver *Win*
Mon 14 New Orleans *Win*
Wed 16 Minnesota *Win* 
Fri 18 Charlotte *Win*
Sun 20 @ Detroit *Win*
Mon 21 @ New York *Win*
Wed 23 @ Indiana *Win* 
Fri 25 Atlanta *Win*
Sun 27 Houston *Loss*
Wed 30 Seattle *Win*


I'm going to predict a 13-2 record for the month, barring major injuries. We do have tough games, but I think that this is the month we prove we can win those games. The Houston, Seattle, Detroit, and Phoenix games will really tell us something about our team. I think we will go 3-1 against the elite level teams this month. There could be some suprise losses this month(from NJ, NO, Indiana) because we don't always come to play, but I'm not really worried about how we play against top competition.


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey guys, I am the new guy. I agree with the both of you. I think this will be the time of the year when we really turn it on. At this point Pop knows what he has (with the exception of Nazr) and I think you will start to see the bench guys get their roles solidified and therefore their confidence will improve greatly. I hope that Barry starts putting some shots in the hole, and I think that will happen once he gets his role a little more defined (a la Hedo Turkoglu). I can definitely see some bad losses happening, but Pop uses those to keep the guys motivated and hungry (see the game against the Grizzlies last year 3/1). This will be the time when we leave no doubt that we are the best team in basketball.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Guth said:


> Hey guys, I am the new guy. I agree with the both of you. I think this will be the time of the year when we really turn it on. At this point Pop knows what he has (with the exception of Nazr) and I think you will start to see the bench guys get their roles solidified and therefore their confidence will improve greatly. I hope that Barry starts putting some shots in the hole, and I think that will happen once he gets his role a little more defined (a la Hedo Turkoglu). I can definitely see some bad losses happening, but Pop uses those to keep the guys motivated and hungry (see the game against the Grizzlies last year 3/1). This will be the time when we leave no doubt that we are the best team in basketball.



Welcome to the board man. Hopefully we see you post lots in the future.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Wed 2 Toronto - *Win*
Fri 4 Chicago - *Win*
Sun 6 Utah - *Win*
Tue 8 New Jersey - *Win*
Wed 9 @ Phoenix - *Win*
Sat 12 Denver - *Loss*
Mon 14 New Orleans - *Win*
Wed 16 Minnesota - *Win*
Fri 18 Charlotte - *Win*
Sun 20 @ Detroit - *Win*
Mon 21 @ New York - *Win* 
Wed 23 @ Indiana - *Loss*
Fri 25 Atlanta - *Win*
Sun 27 Houston - *Win*
Wed 30 Seattle - *Win*

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say 13-2 like Texan did. I think we will have some disappointing games against disappointing teams (Indiana/Denver) this month but we will be able to win the games against the Pistons, Sonics, and Suns. It might be a little optimisic, 12-3 is more likely, but I like the chances with this team.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

i feel we will win all of them and contain the best recording


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

TheRoc5 said:


> i feel we will win all of them and contain the best recording



That would be great to go 15-0, but we have 4 games against elite teams(Sea, Hou, Pho, and Det), as well as some decieving games against teams like NJ, Indiana, Denver, and Minnesota. I'm not saying its totally out of the realm of possibility, but with the focus this team has at some times, its not very likely. We ARE however a very likely candidate for an upset here or there.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If we go 15-0 I'll be doing cartwheels and back flips all day long. 



I'm kind of surprised to see you guys think we'll beat Detroit in Detroit. I think we can beat them, but we're going to have to improve the road play.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

Detroit is going to be a hell of a game, but since they have picked up their play many people have switched from the Spurs to the Pistons bandwagon. I think this is a statement game for us to prove to the critics that we can win on the road and that we can beat the Pistons. I think Pop is going to have us geared up for this game and we'll be ready to play.


----------



## mr_french_basketball (Jul 3, 2003)

I predict a 11-4 march record (9-2 at home, 2-2 away).

We usually finish the regular season well. But as we have started strong, I expect us to slow down a little bit. I see some disapointing loss at home this month, and Phoenix and Detroit making their job at home.


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

I don´t think that we´ll beat Phoenix and Detroit at road.

A 13-2 during the month will be very good anyway.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

It's march we will go 
best:15-0
worst:12-3


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TiMVP2 said:


> It's march we will go
> best:15-0
> worst:12-3


 How bout...
best :15-0
Worst: 0-15? :biggrin: 

Seriosuly though, 12-3 or 13-2 sounds bout rite. Although, I'd like to see Koko do cartwheels and backflips :biggrin:


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I think a disappointing month is 10-5. I think that our schedule is easy enough for us to win 11 games, and possibly more. I think more towards the end of the month, we will be more suceptible to upset wins b/c we are nearing the end of the season, and may be a bit tired, etc, but I think that we will be ready for the big games.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

Wed 2 Toronto- W 
Fri 4 Chicago- W
Sun 6 Utah- W
Tue 8 New Jersey- W 
Wed 9 @ Phoenix-W 
Sat 12 Denver- W 
Mon 14 New Orleans-W 
Wed 16 Minnesota-W
Fri 18 Charlotte-W 
Sun 20 @ Detroit-W 
Mon 21 @ New York-W 
Wed 23 @ Indiana-W 
Fri 25 Atlanta-W 
Sun 27 Houston-W 
Wed 30 Seattle- W 


yup i think we can win them all, but i think it'll be like 13-2... i just predicted 15-0 because i dont like predicting that spurs will lose.... ohh yeah i also think parker will have a very good month: ppg 20, apg 8... well hopefully


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Slap in the face to all of us. I said that a 10-5 record would be the very worst case scenario, and it looks like that is now the best case scenario.



Combined record of the teams we've beaten this month:



Toronto - 28/39
Chicago - 35/31
Utah - 21/46
New Jersey - 32/36
New Orleans - 15/52
Minnesota - 35/34
Charlotte - 13/53



Whoop-de-do! A combined winning percentage of 38%. Those are the teams we have beaten this month. Two above 500 teams. We haven't beaten a Western Conference playoff team in more than a month (Houston, Feb 23)



What's there to be positive about at this point? Keep in mind the expectations that are put on this team. Ever heard of that phrase "Championship or bust"? Well, that applies to this team every friggin year, and right now we're realitically not even on the horizon of a championship caliber team. Again, I'll try not to fly off the handle, but this is contrsuctive criticism of a team who was near perfect heading into the All-Star break. 9-6 since the All-Star break.


----------



## Camaro_870 (Mar 12, 2005)

i feel you man, it kinda sucks how quickly things can turn


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

We are currently 7-5, after starting out the month a pristine 4-0. Even considering the injuries we have had, this is a bad month for us. I expected much better out of our team, especially Manu and Parker. We end the month with games against Atl, Houston and Seattle, and could end the month with a 500 record or lower. If we don't step up and start playing like a team, then we could slip down quite a bit in the playoff race.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

now that duncan is injurd i think we will have 7 wins this month


----------

